# Best quality bits



## gregmw (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I have had a search around but couldn't really find my answer.

I want to get some "Top Quality" router bits from the USA (I am in Aus) but I am not sure of what brand to get.

I was going to get Whiteside but after reading around I see a lot of other brands that might be as good and a different range. 

I like the idea of the MLCS upcut and Downcut but I am not sure what the quality is like....

Any suggestions or opinions would be great ..... 

Thanks

Greg


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Greg

We have a Whiteside importer here in the UK. I've had a couple of bits from them and they were every bit as good as the local "top dog", Trend. Trend buy-in from some of the same suppliers as Amana and the ones I've used have been professional grade cutters. BTW, what's wrong with your local firm, Carb-I-Tool?

Regards

Phil


----------



## gregmw (Oct 30, 2009)

Phil P said:


> Hi Greg
> 
> We have a Whiteside importer here in the UK. I've had a couple of bits from them and they were every bit as good as the local "top dog", Trend. Trend buy-in from some of the same suppliers as Amana and the ones I've used have been professional grade cutters. BTW, what's wrong with your local firm, Carb-I-Tool?
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,
Carb I Tool are OK ,but its cheaper for me to get Whiteside bits from the US..Even with postage...Sounds crazeeee!

I was also looking for this upcut/downcut bit.

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

Try MLCS I think you will be amazed how good they are and the price is right also.

MLCS solid carbide router bits

MLCS Solid Carbide Router Bit Sets

Katana® Straight Router Bits and Sets, Pattern/Flush Trim, Solid Carbide Bits

-----------



gregmw said:


> Hi Phil,
> Carb I Tool are OK ,but its cheaper for me to get Whiteside bits from the US..Even with postage...Sounds crazeeee!
> 
> I was also looking for this upcut/downcut bit.
> ...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

ditto on MLCS good quality and quick shipping


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome and I agree whiteside are good but for the price the Katana works very well


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, Whiteside always comes out in first place when bit's are tested. This does not mean other bits do not provide excellent value for the money. Odds are you will not be running your bits in a production shop every day so take advantage of the cost savings offered by companies like MLCS. I have been pleased with bits I have purchased from them.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

gregmw said:


> I was also looking for this upcut/downcut bit.


Hi Greg

Do you mean a compression bit? Like these?

Regards

Phil


----------

